# Too much Buddage



## Hushpuppy (Dec 28, 2011)

So how do you know when you have too much bud? :doh: I ran out of room on my screens to put all my buds. The picture is only 2/3 of the buds that I have here as I couldn't fit the third screen into the picture. The sick thing about this is that all this bud is secondary buds off the plants after we pulled the big toppers last week and let these grow another week until we had the time to pull them. I didn't get a chance to weigh it but I suspect I have about 3lbs wet weight here


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 28, 2011)

damn, i hate it when that happens!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Dec 28, 2011)

we all have our burdens to bear Hushpuppy...  long may you suffer!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, that is one of the reasons I hang mine.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 28, 2011)

My screens are 15"x30" if I remember correctly. I am going to get some more so that I don't have to pack them so heavy. I'm afraid the air will not get around them good. I am behind time getting my drying cabinet going so that I can dry a lot more.

Goddess, I agree. Hanging them would definitely be better but all of this is smaller buds and larger popcorn buds that were cut off the stems. That is why when I finish my drying cabinet it will have both screens for the popcorn and strings for the stems and beasty buds.


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Hushpuppy, I have some extra screens if you want to bring those buds over here! LOL!
Green with envy amigo!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2011)

Ill dry some for ya.:hubba:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll be right over...:giggle:


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah I got extra room to lol. Bring some over


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice haul, grab an ounce and make some brownies, thats what im doing.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 31, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> So how do you know when you have too much bud? :doh:



When the prosecutor calls the Feds....:holysheep: :cop:



Nice grow broham~! :headbang2:


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 31, 2011)

Build one of these   :hubba: 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59577&page=2

Post #30

I like a 1/4"x1/4" square mesh...the window screen material is too fine & close....causes mold for me.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 31, 2011)

That is definitely a nice rack system that guy has. I never thought about using the 1/4" mesh rather than screen. That would certainly increase airflow.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 2, 2012)

Very nice hush there will soon be plenty of room for the rest on those screens when it starts to dry out so just hang the rest which i consider to be a better way to dry but nice haul all the same.
T4


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 2, 2012)

I just took it off the racks as it is drying too fast and has become rather crispy. I went ahead and jarred it up to try to slow down the drying. I weighed it at this point and I have an even pound of dried bud with very little stem and NO seeds  I had to go buy another case of quart mason jars and ended up filling all 12 and had some left over that I had to put in a 1 pint jar that I had.  I just hope I didn't overdry it. It was still quite moist yesterday but the humidity in my shed dropped today to about 24% and it dried out quick.


----------

